# My rescue just got diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia...:(



## sherill (Sep 24, 2013)

Any suggestions on treatment plans? I have a six year old Vizsla from a reputable breeder and my three year old rescue Vizsla is in bad shape....XRays looked horrible. She needs surgery. We are in Northern California. Thoughts?
Thank you.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - sorry to hear about that!! My guy is also a rescue and has his share of issues and earlier this year I found out that he has borderline hip dysplasia. I'm not an expert at all on treatments, but I wanted to find out where in Northern California you are. I'm near Sacramento and UC Davis is by far one of the best vet hospitals around. If you are looking for a second opinion or even a treatment plan they would be great to talk to.


----------

